# problem with diploma legalization for visa purposes



## sveci (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

when I sorted out all formal things regarding to my relocation to Dubai, I came across a serious problem. Visa and diploma legalization. I'll try to explain you my situation.

I studied the BA programme in the Czech Republic. The programme was organised by a private local universty, but based on the Validation service of the Nottingham Trent University. The awarding institution for my BA diploma was the Nottingham Trent University. I also received a statement from NTU saying, that:

"Students studying and successfully passing a validated course at one of our validated centres will be awarded a Nottingham Trent University certificate. These certificates have the same status as a certificate received by a student studying here in Nottingham."

During my studies I was registered as an UK student and all of my diplomas, documents and certificates, including my BA diploma, are issued and validated by the the UK University, as mentioned. So in fact, I was a regular student at the Nottingham Trent University with an ordinary BA diploma. I received the regular NTU diploma, but there is stated that I studied in the Czech republic.

My future employer in Dubai is willing to obtain a working permit visa for me, where the BA diploma as a minimum is needed. My diploma needs to be attested and legalized by the UAE Embassy abroad first. And here is the problem...

When I contacted the UAE Embassy in Vienna, they told me that my diploma needs to be certified by the Czech Ministry of Foreign Affairs (because I studied in the Czech Republic), however the responsible person at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs is not willing to certify my diploma, because it wasn't issued by the Czech university (diploma is issued by the Nottingham Trent University). They told me, that my diploma needs to be certified at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (UK Foreign Office) in the UK and afterwards legalized by the UAE Embassy in London. In fact, thats not that big deal, as I found the Apostille Service and they can do it for me (including the apostille certificate with the FCO and attestation witht the UAE Embassy). But....

When I sent them all documents, they responded, that it's possible to arrange the apostille certificate with the FCO with no problem, however the attestation with the UAE Embassy could fail (because I studied in the Czech Republic, even though I have a diploma from NTU). I contacted the embassy in London and they said, that in such case I have to receive an exemption from the ambassador. Now I have to wait until monday or tuesday for an approval or rejection. If they approve it, I will use the Apostille service (for 151 pounds btw), if not I am lost. For now it looks like my diploma doesn't even exist. So sad. It's driving me crazy... 

Do you have any idea, what else should I do next? Do you think is possible to obtain that special working permit visa in UAE, if the UAE Embassy refuses to attest my certificate in the UK?

Thanks for all your ideas


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, it is possible to obtain visas without a degree. Very often, the designations (job titles) on visas don't match what a person actually does. For example, someone who is a Manager or more senior could have the designation of Archive or Filing Clerk if they don't have a degree. Where it may be an issue is, for example, if someone is an engineer and the company needs to reflect that on the visa for some reason, probably trade license related.


----------



## sveci (Jul 7, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Yes, it is possible to obtain visas without a degree. Very often, the designations (job titles) on visas don't match what a person actually does. For example, someone who is a Manager or more senior could have the designation of Archive or Filing Clerk if they don't have a degree. Where it may be an issue is, for example, if someone is an engineer and the company needs to reflect that on the visa for some reason, probably trade license related.


Thanks a lot. Unfortunately, that's the thing. I will work as a Business analyst and company wants to reflect that on the visa because of frequent traveling abroad. Do you know, if there is an option to obtain visas with a degree after my arrival to UAE? I will receive the apostille certificate from the FCO with no problem, however I'm not sure, whehter it's enough for the UAE embassy in London or not (because of my studies overseas). It's a tricky situation and I have no idea how to handle it.

I thought that If it fails, I can try to attest my document with a different UAE Embassy in Europe (for instance in Germany), but I'm affraid that it needs to be attested only in the country where the diploma was issued.

Anyway, I trying to understand what exactly all of these attestations means, to make it clear why they are not willing to do so.

- The stamp from the FCO is to verify that the issuing authority is real and the certificate is genuine?
- The stamp from UAE embassy is to verify that the previous stamp comes from the genuine government body in my country?

Am I right?


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Maybe if you talk to your employer, they could issue a temporary work visa until you sort out your attestation, if the normal route won't work.

I think the UAE embassy in London will stamp your degree without major issues. My relative graduated high school in Italy but her degree was issued by a US institute and we had to send her papers there to get the diploma attested. The ministry in Italy also refused to stamp stating the same reasons you mentioned.

Good luck!


----------



## sveci (Jul 7, 2015)

nonoa said:


> Maybe if you talk to your employer, they could issue a temporary work visa until you sort out your attestation, if the normal route won't work.
> 
> I think the UAE embassy in London will stamp your degree without major issues. My relative graduated high school in Italy but her degree was issued by a US institute and we had to send her papers there to get the diploma attested. The ministry in Italy also refused to stamp stating the same reasons you mentioned.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for your advices. I think I solved the problem for now (or just hope that I did). I contacted the UAE embassy in London and provided them the official confirmation from my school in UK. They said it should be okay, so I paid the Apostille Service to do their job. Hopefully I will received the legalized true copy of my diploma in next 7 business days. I will let you know then, in case someone else will find it useful.


----------

